

Backlink Attack. Google Sandbox - pumpkinbutter

My controversial blog was recently attacked with garbage links. Google has now penalized me, placing my site in the sandbox. I don't even rank for my domain name when searching google.<p>Is there anything I can do?<p>Perhaps buy another domain and redirect(If so what type?) it my blog, so at least my articles/content appear in google, even if it's not for my main domain.
======
webstartupper
The penalty is probably due to the Google Penguin algorithm update. Buying a
new domains and redirecting your blog to it will not help as the links will
point to the new blog which will also receive the same penalty.

Register with Google Webmaster Tools. See if you have any message from Google
on "unnatural links". Check your link profile. Try and figure out which are
the sites that are causing the penalty. Try and get in touch with webmasters
of those sites and ask for your link to be removed. If this does not work, you
can use the disavow links tool (from within google webmasters) which is used
to tell Google that you do not want them to consider the specific link.

